
Twitter send warning to pro crypto french activist - noplay
https://twitter.com/chiffrofete/status/675613946078982144
======
ColinWright
Free translation:

As a precautionary measure, we wish to inform you that your Twitter account is
one of a small group of accounts that may be the target of an attack by state
sponsored agents. We think that these agents (who may be associated with the
government) are seeking to obtain emails, IP addresses, and/or telephone
numbers.

At the moment, we don't have proof that they have access to your account
details, but we are actively pursuing our enquiries. We hope to have more
details to give you, but we are not at present able to provide more
information.

It's possible that your account has not been specifically targeted by these
suspicious activities but we hope to tell you more as soon as possible. We are
conscious that this situation could have particular importance if you tweet
using a pseudonym. If you would like advice concerning the protection of your
identity on the internet, these pages ... will be of particular interest to
you.

